# Twins: Vaginal birth then C Section. How to bill.



## ajm444@gmail.com (Jun 21, 2017)

Hospital billing for a pt that had twins; delivered baby A vaginally and then baby B via C- Section. 
Which modifier would be most appropriate? 

Thank you!


----------



## Cmama12 (Jun 27, 2017)

You would bill the c-sec first (whether delivery only or global) and then 59409-51


----------



## ajm444@gmail.com (May 30, 2019)

maparso96 said:


> You would bill the c-sec first (whether delivery only or global) and then 59409-51



Thank you!!!


----------

